# Their SPAWNING!!!



## Lexi101 (Aug 10, 2009)

I finally have eggs!!! I'm so excited this is my first spawn ever. I really hope it goes well. I used 2 veil tails. Hatsu and Royal if you want to see them check out my albums.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on the eggs! What are you planning on feeding the babies?


----------



## Lexi101 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well at first I plan to feed them microworms and baby brine shrimp that I have hatched.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratz I cant wait to see pics and keep us updated!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's exciting. You must take pics.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, pics would be nice. lol Good luck with them.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats. I'll be breeding again in two weeks.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yay!!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yay!


----------

